# Eigenmanni or what???



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

In my opinion is an eigenmanni, for you???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Certainly could be...and based on that picture I would think so...but a better flank picture would help.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That is an incredibly attractive fish....

I would also say that is a correct guess....Frank...any help?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without further comment.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Damn Frank...your pic .the hues..color value.....I want one of those now..LOL


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a beautiful looking eigenmanni.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great example of a eiginmanni


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------

